# Car license plate for Export to Germany and Insurance ?



## BluestSky (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello I bought a new car in Lisboa. The car is a showroom car and has a registration and license plates from the shop already.

Now I got to bring the car to Germany. I want to drive home. I am a german EU-Citizen ( German).

I want to pay VAT in Germany, but this is another matter. Let's keep this separate 

Where do I get Export plates ?
Is it a sticker, customs is putting on the plates ? 

How and where do I get insurance for a minimum time ?
I don´t care if I have to pay for a month insurance..
Everybody wants a NIF or a local ZIP code ?

Please help me... I am lost in Portugal.


----------



## BluestSky (Jun 29, 2020)

The biggest Problem is the insurance for the car without a NIF


----------

